# Lorex camera to VCR



## rabbit_love2 (May 18, 2013)

*How to connect security camera to record on vcr?*

how to connect security camera to record on vcr {syvania tv,daewoo vcr,I have a Lorex security camera,I am wanting to record to vcr,issue is,when i click on channel 73 i can view my dish television,when i click on av3 i can view what my camera is showing outside,but i am wanting to record,cvi and av 1 and av2 shows nothing,not sure about setting s or what to do so my vcr will record,i am newbie to settings as to Line,please help,specifics cause i am new at this and there is something small i am not doing right ,thanks
lorex model SG6184S
I need to record what is being view from my security camara / vcr, tv is not being recorded to my vcr player . please help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: lorex*

Moving this to our Gadgets forum.

BG


----------



## AmillenBlake (Jul 1, 2013)

1) Connect AVI i/p cable of camera to VCR'S a/v i/p.
2) Select i/p 1 on VCR.
3) Can also use A/V 2 on vcr.
4) Connect VCR A/V OUT to your tv INPUT 1.
5) Select A/V 1 to your cable channel from your camera.
6) Put the TV on the same channel.


----------

